# CO2 Crypt tank suggestions?



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

Would appreciate suggestions for setting up a tank using CO2 to grow keei, uenoi, bullosa, etc. submersed.
Would like to use Chicago tap water. pH ~7.8, hardness CaCO3 140 mg/l, Ca 33 mg /l.
Have a quality regulator and CO2 tank. Plan to start with a 20 gal long as a trial set up.
Need CO2 diffuser suggestions, substrate suggestions, and how to manage the proper CO2 level in he water.
There will probably be no fish or shrimp in the tank. But could Otocinclus or shrimp be kept in this type of set up?
Any other suggestions would be appreciated.

Bill Reichert


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Have you considered a mineralized soil substrate? Crypts love the stuff. 

Malawa shrimp would be a really good choice. They're super hardy and prolific too.


----------



## denske (Jul 28, 2013)

Wow Bill, it's funny I was just thinking about doing the same exact setup with a 20 long. I have 2 emersed tanks that have zero room left. Lol
Now, all I need to do is get c. keei, and some more bullosa and I'm in business. 

I would think ottos and shrimp could live in there and do great, the crypts I have in my display tank get cleaned pretty good by my ottos with no damage to the plants.


----------



## king kong (Jul 2, 2012)

saddletramp said:


> Would appreciate suggestions for setting up a tank using CO2 to grow keei, uenoi, bullosa, etc. submersed.
> Would like to use Chicago tap water. pH ~7.8, hardness CaCO3 140 mg/l, Ca 33 mg /l.
> Have a quality regulator and CO2 tank. Plan to start with a 20 gal long as a trial set up.
> Need CO2 diffuser suggestions, substrate suggestions, and how to manage the proper CO2 level in he water.
> ...


I have what we call a CO2 reactor. I use pH Hanna meter + drop checker + bubble counter + kh chart + fish to manage/monitor CO2 ppm.


----------



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks for the info, so far.
How about some specifics like the brand of bubble checker? 
How do you get the CO2 into the water column, diffuser or using a power head?
What pH level do you strive for?

I have heard that you can grow keei, uenoi and bullos in the same tank. What has been your experience?

Bill


----------



## king kong (Jul 2, 2012)

saddletramp said:


> Thanks for the info, so far.
> How about some specifics like the brand of bubble checker?
> How do you get the CO2 into the water column, diffuser or using a power head?
> What pH level do you strive for?
> ...


Here you go Bill. My kh is 10.5 so the chart says to keep my pH at 7.3 for 30 ppm of CO2.
CO2 gas enters reactor from regulator where a pump and filter agitate it to be absorbed by water passing through from filter to aquarium. It is very efficient so one must start slow and test on the ramp up to 7.2 over 4-5 days. I do not have a pH monitor due to maintenance issues could lead to problems. All pH readings are done with a hand held Hanna which I keep calibrated.
A friend builds all of the mechanical stuff and is very good at sourcing the best parts for the job at hand.
I keep reactor covered from direct sun exposure. All this equipment is around the corner from the aquarium.


----------



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks, mighty Kong! Very good info. Just what The doctor ordered!
Bill


----------



## king kong (Jul 2, 2012)

saddletramp said:


> Thanks, mighty Kong! Very good info. Just what The doctor ordered!
> Bill


I was nick named KK by the owner of the Monkey Jungle because his silver back male gorilla took a liking to me which fascinated him and scared me to death. I think I was 12.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 30, 2010)

I run my Co2 through a canister filter at a rate of 2 bps. I also keep a pretty good rate of flow around the tank with an extra powerhead. Im thinking what you're looking for is more substrate based rather than pounding the Co2 to them. they like hard acidic water. Sand, MTS or dirt, a little bit of limestone. Peat in a pantyhose in your filter will help acidify the water as well.

Call me if you need more details.


----------



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

Chad, good info. I will call you!

Do not currently wear panty hose. The last time I wore them for a while was after my wife found them in the glove compartment of my car. Perhaps I can use something else.

How do you get the CO2 bubbles into the canister filter? Drill a hole in the tubing, or what?

Bill


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

Until I setup a reactor, I just slipped airline tubing under my prefilter sponge. The suction of the canister pulled the bubbles right in.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 30, 2010)

I just got black tubing and stuck the Co2 hose into the strainer of the filter. Alot of people drill their intake and put it there but the risk of leaks wasnt worth the asthetics of having it hidden to me so I did it the cheap and easy way. You also have no real use for a bubble counter this way. I can count bubbles because I can see them through the strainer.


----------



## denske (Jul 28, 2013)

Any updates on this Bill?


----------

